# URGENT: Ohio Pigeons, Doves, Ducks, Chickens Need Homes



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a situation in Ohio where a large number of pigeons, doves, ducks, and chickens urgently need to find homes. Please contact Arty directly for the details .. here is a copy of a post from the NYCPRC list that contains Arty's e-mail address:

_To: [email protected]
From: "Arty" <[email protected]>
Subject: [NYCPRC] Re: A cry for help from Ohio 

Update:
Things have worsened, seems now we are talking about well over 150
birds, pictures have been sent to me but for right now I will not show
them.
We are talking about many Doves, Pouters, Kings, Fantails, Exotic
Ducks and Chickens.
The person in question has turned his Ducks and Chickens loose, and
moved some of the Pigeons into a safer shelter (some).
The pictures sent to me are just horrible.
I have been contacted by 2 people so far close by in Ohio, The Humane
Investigator that is working this case tells me this could take some
time but she assures me it will happen before the cold weather moves in.
She is trying to talk the person into releasing some of the birds now.
As I have said, I can help the Fantails and the Kings, possibly the
Pouters, I can not help the Doves (pigeons and Doves don't get along).
Or the Chickens and Ducks...
But there is good news, more folks are standing up and saying (I will
help), for this I am very very grateful.
Arty_

Terry


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i emailed arty directly. what the heck? i always wanted a house duck. or chicken. or both. 

if anyone lives in myrtle beach, and runs into 'bunny', you don't know me, and NO i did NOT get more birds!!!!  [my mom is gonna ground me!!!]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Lizz! I hope it will work out so you can rescue a bird or two.

Terry


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

not a problem. now if i could just get someone to come out here and help me build the ark......


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

lizz said:


> i emailed arty directly. what the heck? * i always wanted a house duck. or chicken. or both.
> *
> if anyone lives in myrtle beach, and runs into 'bunny', you don't know me, and NO i did NOT get more birds!!!!  [my mom is gonna ground me!!!]


Hehe. I used to have house chickens. They wore diapers and everything and sat on the couch to watch TV. 

I hope all of these animals are able to get homes.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

you did? really???? i went to the county fair this summer, and i wanted to get an indian runner last year, so i was chatting some duck people up. on the very top rack there were these two huge chickens, and if i remember correctly, they were araucanas. they had heads that looked more like hawks, and when i put my hands up there to poke around and say hi , they got the exact same look on their faces that trooper does when he's seeing something new! 

kinda cocked their heads off to the side, and peered at my fingers, up close, then far away, then up close again and then they kinda nibbled on them, but none of that psycho, stressed out typical chicken behaviour. just 'hey lady, what's up?' i couldn't wait to get home and research them, and i AM pretty sure they were clean headed rumpless aracaunas. gorgeous birds. 

did the diapers work out pretty well for you? i ordered some for trooper from boni. and how were the chickens as pets?


----------



## cptnrobbie (Sep 27, 2008)

what kind of ducks are they?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cptnrobbie said:


> what kind of ducks are they?


I don't know .. you would have to e-mail Arty and ask.

Terry


----------



## dovie (Oct 1, 2008)

Can I post this plea on Backyard Chickens Board?
dovie


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

oooo dovie, is that a sebastopol???? whatever it is, it's gorgeous!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

dovie said:


> Can I post this plea on Backyard Chickens Board?
> dovie


Yes, please do!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

lizz said:


> oooo dovie, is that a sebastopol???? whatever it is, it's gorgeous!


Yes it is! I already asked about it! Dovie raises them! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

lizz said:


> you did? really???? i went to the county fair this summer, and i wanted to get an indian runner last year, so i was chatting some duck people up. on the very top rack there were these two huge chickens, and if i remember correctly, they were araucanas. they had heads that looked more like hawks, and when i put my hands up there to poke around and say hi , they got the exact same look on their faces that trooper does when he's seeing something new!
> 
> kinda cocked their heads off to the side, and peered at my fingers, up close, then far away, then up close again and then they kinda nibbled on them, but none of that psycho, stressed out typical chicken behaviour. just 'hey lady, what's up?' i couldn't wait to get home and research them, and i AM pretty sure they were clean headed rumpless aracaunas. gorgeous birds.
> 
> did the diapers work out pretty well for you? i ordered some for trooper from boni. and how were the chickens as pets?


They were great pets. Got them at the typical chick-craze going on during Easter.  They were getting more picked on than the other chicks they were crammed in with so we took them. Spike is a Light Brahma (white with black markings) and Henrietta is a Rhode Island Red (they live with a family friend now in the country and are six years old!). We had our first pigeon, Gonzo, when we got the chicks. 

First we raised them in a small, warm cage, then a larger one, then finally I started putting simple bandanna diapers on them with safety pins and letting them roam around. The didn't care at all. They loved to sleep on the dogbed (and the dog!), the couch, our laps, anywhere cozy. They loved Coca Cola and would ram anything red, hoping it was a Coke can and it would fall over. If it was, they would sip it out of the carpet as fast as they could. Spike discovered an open dresser drawer in the closet one day and decided that was her nest box. She sat in there on eggs forever. We would take them out in the enclosed back yard during the days and they loved it. We would move bricks and rocks around so they could get the worms; they followed very closely and were instantly ready when they saw the brick move. 

In the mornings when they got up too early, I would just bring them to bed and place them under the top cover (it was thin, more decorative than warm). Then they would snooze until a decent hour. The one time it snowed (a rarity here), I opened the back door and they darted out onto the stairs and started to run down like every morning. Then they stopped, frozen, and cautiously began looking at their feet in amazement. Of course next they turned tail and ran back into the house and wouldn't go out the rest of the day.

Obviously I think chickens are great house pets (when diapered and supervised hehe). They sleep when it's dark so that makes it nice. They're hilarious and have very interesting personalities; Spike was the boss and wasn't afraid of anything, and Henrietta was more a snuggler and shyer. They "talk" too; when you talk to them they make a growling sound back to you and do that head-tilt thing that's so cute. They're very curious and stubborn, and can always make you laugh. Well, that's my chicken report for the day. I hope you decide to take some.


----------

